# 2nd curtain ocf-help



## paigew (Mar 31, 2016)

I am having all sorts of troubles getting my flash to fire (off camera) second curtain. I purchased the yongnuo (YN-E3-RT) because it supposedly supports that function but I'm not finding any info on how to set it up. Under menu 2>sync it goes from high speed to off...no little arrows (2nd curtain symbol) like on the speedlight itself (600ex). Any advice?? (body 5d mkiii)


----------



## paigew (Mar 31, 2016)

spoke too soon! Finally found the answer  

in case anyone needs to know, the transmitter has to be in M mode...not gr with the flash in M like I had it


----------



## table1349 (Mar 31, 2016)

Good for you.


----------

